# 2003 20th Anniversary Edition Volkswagen GTI Imola Yellow GTI involved in a missing person's case.



## StevenD (Jun 24, 2003)

2003 20th Anniversary Edition Volkswagen GTI Imola Yellow GTI involved in a missing person's case. 


The above mentioned Volkswagen GTI is involved in a missing person's case, the last known location of this vehicle is Mexico, specifically the Playas de Tijuana/Rosarito area. If there is any information on this vehicle or if parts and interior have been purchased after May 1, 2011 with the VIN (see below) please notify [email protected] Any information regarding sightings of the vehicle, purchase of the vehicle or the purchase of individual parts of the vehicle are greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. 

VIN – 9BWKE61J934069194 

California License Plate – 5DLM790 

Vehicle is Stock 

VOLKSWAGEN 2003 20TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION GTI 
4,000 units total in the U.S. and 200 units total in Canada 

POWERTRAIN 
• 1.8t turbocharged 180 bhp @ 5500 rpm with 173 lb-ft torque @ 1950 rpm 
• 6-speed MQ350/O2M350 manual transmission 

BRAKES & SUSPENSION 
• 12.3 inch front rotors, 10 inch rear vented rotors, red powder-coated calipers (all from Audi TT) 
• Eibach springs that are 20% stiffer than stock, 23mm RSB, 21 FSB, gas charged Monroe shocks, metal/rubber rear bushings, 30mm drop 

EXTERIOR 
• 18" R32 Wheels (Produced by OZ) 
• Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40-ZR18 tires 
• Votex body kit with front valence, side skirts, rear valence and hatch spoiler 
• Side mirrors painted gloss black 
• Darkened headlamp housings 
• Red retro GTI logo on front grill and retro rabbit badge along with red retro GTI logo on rear 
• Chrome 2.25" exhaust tip with full chrome underbody piping 

INTERIOR 
• Black interior with black headliner 
• Recaro seats silver/grey and black 
• Red-lined seat belts 
• European instrument cluster with aluminum trim bezels 
• Brushed aluminum interior trim (complete kit) 
• Leather-wrapped 3-point steering wheel 
• Silver/grey stitching on steering wheel, shift boot and handbrake knob 
• Special golf ball shift knob similar to original GTI shift knob 
• Silver/grey trimmed floor mats 
• Aluminum pedals with rubber inserts 
• Silver GTI door sills 
• Monsoon Sound System 
• Sunroof


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Any word yet?


----------

